# Braagggg #2!



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Again, I had to share! Just tell me if you are tired of reading my "brag stories" lol but I'm so proud.....you can't just imagine how much it means to me...

You all know that Phenix have (or had) some serious agression issues toward other dogs and that we are working so hard with him for now 6 months or so.

Friday night, we were supposed to have a reeducation session with our educator and friends who have a Samoyed (see below)









We wanted our educator to evaluate the attitude of Phenix with Costa (the Samoyed) because Phenix once attacked Costa for no reasons (well, I was petting Costa, but Phenix never showed any signs of jalousy before, nor after). Unfortunately, our educator was sick so she couldn't come. Owever, we decided to go to our friends' house and see what the dogs will do.

EVERYTHING went all right! We couldn't beleive it. The dogs played during 1 hour, running all over the yard. They had a lot of fun. We were very impressed!

Than, on sunday, we want near the dog park. We played on the other side of the fence with Phenix, so he can see the dogs and interact with them. For the first time, he ignored them all!!! He just wanted to play with us, he didn't care about the 20 other dogs near the fence lol.

After, we went to my mother's house. We brang Phenix so he could play with my mother's little Shelty named Dixie. There is no fence anymore between my parents' house and their neighbours who have 2 Poodle (because they are changing it for a new one). When we arrived, the 2 Poodle were outside and Phenix and them had never meet before. They ran directly on Phenix and my "sweet guy" didn't do a single thing! He stayed there, being "sniffed" by the 2 Poodle and he was so relax! He played with the 3 girls for the rest of the afternoon! I was, again, proud!

It means so much to me....my baby is getting better and better and better. I wouldn't have expect that much. I'm gonna cry!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh congratulations! That is so good and I am very happy for you! And who could get sick of hearing these kind of stories!!!! Brilliant and here's to many more brags!


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic on all the progression you are making now brag away brag away LOL


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx!!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thx!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

All that hard work is finally paying off congrats!!!!:halogsd:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you! Still a lot of work to do, but I'm proud of the big part we've already done!


----------

